
How I Conduct Interviews: Technical Level Setting - dm03514
https://medium.com/dm03514-tech-blog/how-i-interview-technical-level-setting-7bf2b99f4edd
======
pfarrell
When in the interviewer role, I’ve found it essential to know what the
candidate is interviewing for. Intern, junior, mid, and principal level
interviews should be totally different. But, no matter the interview, I try to
hold off making a judgment until we’re wrapping up, but definitely know which
way I’m leaning by the end. If it’s looking good, I strive to allot time for
selling the position to the candidate... even in the technical interview.

